# New 10 week old chihuahua



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been here. We had a new addition to the family.

A now 10 week old chihuahua named Rambo










Here he is with my other dog Burger


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Omygosh!! How cute is that!!?? Just adorable & I'll bet really FUN!
*CONGRATS!!*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my gooosshh!!! That is sooo cute!! I love the tug of war pics 

I second the Congratz!!


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks ladies 

he is the cutest... but such a handful, burger is even scared of him and he is like 100 times bigger.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Goodness, How Adorable!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Cuteness overload! How tiny and cute. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

AWW HOW CUTE! I want one... Rambo?? How very fitting! He's adorable, you'll be blessed!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh he is so cute! The picture of Rambo and Burger playing together is adorable.


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks guys!! I LOVE HIM! 

The only thing about a cute adorable puppy is you cant be mad at them for anything! LOL


----------



## kells12 (Mar 16, 2009)

aww, omgsh! he is so tiny and adorable, i love the pme pf them playin tug o war, too cute


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

oh how cute!! Makes me miss having a little puppy around here...


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG! Anyone have an anticdote for puppy fever? I think I now have a serious case. That is one cute and well socialized baby! Too cute!!


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, TOO sweet!! The one of them playing tug cracks me up!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

He's so cute! ...and tiny! That tug-o-war pic is so adorable. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Very cute! That last two pics are fantastic. Congrats on the new pup.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness. That is ONE CUTE PUPPY.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh my Gosh!! I can't even imagine a puppy that small!! Rambo is just TOO cute!!


----------



## Ankaa (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh! He is so cute! He reminds me of Zita when she was a baby. I love how their ears flop forward. Enjoy your adorable puppy!


----------



## NYK007 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi guys,
As a newly registered user I like to say hi to everyone who uses this forum. I am a newbie to this forum. I am NYK from Canada. I am glad to join your wonderful forum. Thanks
NYK
Unlike most supplements, these products are made from organic foods, not synthetics. Visit the Naturally Nova Scotia website for more information.
Natural Vitamins


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Simply adorable!


----------

